# Ed Rosenthal Super Bud



## SHAMAN (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking through the seed banks today.
Sensi seeds is selling a strain called Ed's Super Bud, Any one on top of this fine strain yet, 
I would love to know how it smokes, also would love to see pic's of it growing.
Flower time 55-65days, hight 110-140cm, Yeild 135g,


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

saw it in the big book of buds 3. two page write-up on it. it looks insane. i think it is fairly new. you should try it. i heard it was expensive for beans.


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 4, 2007)

like $200 for 10 seeds ouch... 
I will see if my local seed back can get them for me. 
Valley Seeds gets there stock from all over I think they deal with Sensi seeds already, I hope.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 4, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> like $200 for 10 seeds ouch...


My thoughts were the same....it looks appealing. I'd like to see someone grow it out 1st though.

On a side note...This is what I'd like to hear a review on: Traveling Thai THC 22%. Too bad its 100% Sativa


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 9, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!! anybody?


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 9, 2008)

bumpbump
b u m p
poop


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 9, 2008)

$200 for seeds kind of ridiculous.
Seriously.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 9, 2008)

i've seen some for 400


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

man... I'm like you guy I dont want to spend 2000 bucks wither... but I think were all spoild ... I mean... we pay 100 bucks, to pretty much own a strain for life... and we bitch ... bu theres people out there spending 250 for a half ounce , and we have the potential for pounds for 50 bucks less... and we complain... I think its pretty funny 

It loks like good bud... I dont have my book of buds anymore!!!  but it looks nuts... but why is it called ed rosenthal? I dont really think he bread it... or are they just naming it after him? like jack herer?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 9, 2008)

*ED ROSENTHAL SUPERBUD *


The layering of Indica and Sativa qualities in this hybrid is a rare accomplishment. A superb balance of the best traits from each end of the cannabis spectrum has been achieved through expert selection over countless generations. The blend of tropical genes in Ed Rosenthal Super Bud's multi-faceted background is especially wide-ranging, representing Sativas from all around the equatorial zone - Africa, South East Asia, Central America and the Caribbean. Ed Rosenthal Super Bud's amazingly succulent flower formation is the strain's distinguishing feature. Different individuals show extra Sativa or Indica influence through subtle variations in the development and structure of their resin-soaked buds. Otherwise, phenotype variation is small, with a majority of plants flowering at the same speed and increasing their height by about 150%. A small proportion will show a jump at the onset of blooming, which first widens the gaps between internodes and later gives an even greater yield potential. All females exhibit a flower structure bursting with Indica density that is made even fatter with the running Sativa tendency, resulting in buds that swell upwards and outwards to crazy sizes. A strong and incredibly sweet aroma of pineapple-punch is the dominant flavour across the strain. The Sativa-leaning females make great multi-stem plants and produce huge oval calyxes which spiral into crooked bud-pyramids large enough to bend branches. The Indica phenotype's flowers are distinct and impressive, building into voluptuous columns of snowy bud with main colas as thick as an arm. Their gorgeous snow-covered effect comes from a unique pistil formation - where the oversized antennae sprouting from each calyx are covered with a visible fuzz of tiny hairs - and (as always with a Sensi strain) from a stupendous covering of full-sized resin glands.

Just what I heard...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> saw it in the big book of buds 3. two page write-up on it. it looks insane. i think it is fairly new. you should try it. i heard it was expensive for beans.


He wrote the book! itsnamed after him! of cource hes going to try his hardest to make it looks its craziest


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 9, 2008)

~lol~ ... and Ed probably used every nute that AN makes the entire way. If so, $200 for ten beans is a bargain. I mean, he has to offset the cost of the nutes, right? 

Vi


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 9, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> ~lol~ ... and Ed probably used every nute that AN makes the entire way. If so, $200 for ten beans is a bargain. I mean, he has to offset the cost of the nutes, right?
> 
> Vi


ed gets his nutes for free


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> ed gets his nutes for free


damn right he does, hes famouse


----------



## jondog123 (Apr 27, 2008)

I really want to order these beans, but its too expensive without a review. I have been searching everywhere, no luck...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2008)

i was thiscloseto ordering them


----------



## jondog123 (Apr 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i was thiscloseto ordering them


hehe me too, but I did a ton of research today and now I don't think I will. At least not for a while when I can deal with crappy germ rates and different phenos. They said it was a picky strain, but there were some pics of some great bud


----------



## eddiemeds (May 10, 2008)

hi i'm nongreenthumb, you might remember me from such arguments as your a cunt and i fucking hate you, i'm here today to present to you sensi seeds ed rosenthal super bud.

typically indica and a real nice smoke, the flavor is real nice and as a smoke it don't get much easier than eds, its just easing toking weed, you can toke this and toke this and toke this and still wanna go back for more.

I only have one shot of it though as my pictures are somewhat limited,

i don't grow any more unfortunately and my hard drive is pretty much clean apart from a few shots that i managed to keep on a disc.


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

BloodShotI'z said:


> My thoughts were the same....it looks appealing. I'd like to see someone grow it out 1st though.
> 
> On a side note...This is what I'd like to hear a review on: Traveling Thai THC 22%. Too bad its 100% Sativa


I've been waiting on the traveling thai reviews as well. Also some pics of the plant itself, not just some fake monk holding a bowl.


----------



## bud2befree (May 10, 2008)

ive seen jack herer for 425.00. i hear that most people complain about the price(as i do) but after they grow and smoke some most if not all agree that its worth the price!! i for one would like to find out!!!!


----------



## eddiemeds (May 10, 2008)

bud2befree said:


> ive seen jack herer for 425.00. i hear that most people complain about the price(as i do) but after they grow and smoke some most if not all agree that its worth the price!! i for one would like to find out!!!!


jack herer should be no more than 200 usd, if you paid any more you got ripped off


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 31, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> jack herer should be no more than 200 usd, if you paid any more you got ripped off


you can get jack/jock much cheaper! shop around!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 1, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> hi i'm nongreenthumb, you might remember me from such arguments as your a cunt and i fucking hate you, i'm here today to present to you sensi seeds ed rosenthal super bud.
> 
> typically indica and a real nice smoke, the flavor is real nice and as a smoke it don't get much easier than eds, its just easing toking weed, you can toke this and toke this and toke this and still wanna go back for more.
> 
> ...


 
Can u tell me your nuitrient soup for this ERSB


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 29, 2008)

Got them going...they are picky..Low nutes, burn quick...Hope this works out


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 29, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> ed gets his nutes for free


Not trying to contradict you, but its just a funny story because I was in Cali a few weeks ago, and I just so happened to visit the hydro store that ed shops at, Its in Berkley, which is like 10 minutes north of where he lives in Oakland. I actually sat there and talked to the store owner for awhile about ed. Apparently though the store owner didn't speak to fondly of ed, or his new product called "Zero Tolerance" pesticide. But man oh man the store was CRAZY, there were people walking through the doors constantly while I was there, and most people were dropping some serious cash on stuff too. They had carbon filters in this store that were for commercial grows that were literally almost 6 feet tall! It was a fun experience.


----------



## trichopath (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got some eds in the post so al keep you all posted


----------



## killerman448 (Oct 29, 2008)

my friend grew some ersb and it was killer better then my suger bush and sour diesel. i have one mother that is bout to get 25 clones takin and i will start a theard when i do that.


----------



## Discolexic (Oct 29, 2008)

I've heard ESRB Can be a tricky grow. Its not the easiest strain to go with. Also there can be large veriation in phenos with it also. I'm sure it would be awsome when it was done right but shit $200 is alot and they don't even offer fems so you stand to only get 3 to 5 females out of the bunch.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder if he's gotten the freeze out by high times as far as the c.cup goes. cause you'd think he's gotta' be one of the top 10 growers in the world. must've been some pretty bad blood!


----------



## trichopath (Nov 1, 2008)

hi folks, got my eds woohoo!, put three seeds in only 1 germinated boo hoo so done another two that successfully germinated woohoo but one of them stopped growing at the cotolydon stage and dried up!, anyway the other one is growing fine, and the one from the first three is showing female, double woohoo! so really only two out of 5,but one female which is really indica like and if the other is fem i'll be happy,I paid £110 inc pp for mine which is quite expensive,but as ive read in here before someone say "you basicly own the strain for life once you purchace the seeds". al be back in couple of weeks let yas know how its goin. peace


----------



## Landragon (Nov 9, 2008)

sitting in on this one.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I wonder if he's gotten the freeze out by high times as far as the c.cup goes. cause you'd think he's gotta' be one of the top 10 growers in the world. must've been some pretty bad blood!


top 10 growers in the world,were did you get that from,maybe one of the top ten writers on pot,but he is not even close to one of the top ten growers in the world.ive heard of some broke ass farmers who have had to grow weed to pay the bills,and they have invented enough funky ways to make things happen under all conditions,so i imagine their world wide not just here.when your faced with loseing the farm,you produce,and get tuned in.


----------



## trichopath (Nov 23, 2008)

finally got a pic of my ed,s fem 1 week into flowering. she,s 46cm tall side branching not the strongest iv seen but she crammed in with 7 other girls. the other little ed,s is fem to and ill have more pics in a week or two


----------



## Discolexic (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like you have one of the more indica phenos Trichopath. What do you think?


----------



## trichopath (Nov 24, 2008)

yes i think so, the other younger one looking much the same but smaller, i was hoping to get a more sat type buy hey i still got 5 more seeds


----------



## Discolexic (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey with the ESRB I'm sure it will all be nice. Let me know how the others turn out when you grow them if you could. I'm interested in that strains phenos.


----------



## trichopath (Nov 24, 2008)

it talks a good fight anyway lol so we'll see if it's knockout!. i'll keep you updated the other five will be gettin germ start of feb, along with some superskunk, mmmmm!! and ill put more pics of these up to over next few weeks.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 24, 2008)

i have soem ERSB. check out my journal.


----------



## trichopath (Dec 24, 2008)

So here she is . 4 weeks later


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 24, 2008)

I remember Reeferman talking about seeing Ed one afternoon walking down the street dressed as a woman- no shit, he's a cross-dresser. Not gay, just likes to dress up in woman's clothes. Everytime I think of Ed Reef's story pop's up.......


----------



## trichopath (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's my other ed's female,she,s about a week behind on development and growing slightly different


----------



## bud2befree (Dec 26, 2008)

gee u think 200 for seeds is expensive, vancouver seed bank seeds 5 eds for 200. same with jack herer, 200.00 for 5 seeds! talk bout a rip off!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 28, 2008)

got some ed's flowering now... SOG..doing well in coco with lava rock and perlite. feeding twice a day when lights on. PPM's at week 3 800


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah seems a bit too expensive for my liking. Sounds killer dont like the long flowering time eaither


----------



## xogenic (Mar 8, 2009)

howdy folk need a great big hand on this one

just placed an order on these beautiful super bud

and need advice on the best nutes, medium and system to grow these monsters 

im looking more in to the canna coco side of things as i have used canna coco for some years

any help will be amazing 

also anything that might go wrong such as easy nute burn 

thanking yooos for the help in advance rep for every one who can give me some advice


----------



## james535 (Apr 9, 2009)

a 100% sativa would not have buds bilt like the super bud there is indica in the breeding of ED R. super bud its not pure sativa


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Apr 9, 2009)

I've got my own superbud project...operation stargate...I'm gonna' cross the vortex to malawi or zambian; cross spacebomb to lao, and then cross the results of the 2...I don't want to hear how much I'm not a breeder!!! this is for my own personal seeds! if I find a fantastic individual from this, I'll use that as the queen mother to cross with more meaty strains. I have yet to get the malawi, and the lao; so it'll be next spring before I see any smoke from stargate.


----------



## budpatch (Jul 9, 2010)

Bump...I'd love to see a grow journal on this strain, got some from my local dispensary and it was amazing. Thinking about throwing some some cash at Sensi...anyone grow this stuff yet?


----------



## MHGC (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently had some ED SB in the dispensary and really enjoyed the pineapple smell. The buds were not covered with the white hairs like seni pic but whatever. Also the high was nice but I was surprised about how much indica there was. I have been growing out some moms and will let u all know how it turns out.


----------



## funkapotamus77 (Feb 20, 2011)

no one seem to be growing it. It looks amazing, & i've bee contemplateing buying some, but they are a little too spendy and no one seems to know anything about it.


----------



## happypills (Feb 24, 2011)

Been reading your posts and i think the link to this site might be of interest 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Ed_Rosenthal_Super_Bud/Sensi_Seeds/


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 24, 2011)

CH9 has a ERSB x Humbolt? They call it "greenbud". 9$ each
It was given to em by ED himself i heard.

I got a seed of it , but havent grown it yet...............


----------



## kilo810 (May 28, 2012)

funkapotamus77 said:


> no one seem to be growing it. It looks amazing, & i've bee contemplateing buying some, but they are a little too spendy and no one seems to know anything about it.


So I saw that not many people have had any success with this thread. but I am currently growing this strain. Got a free clone from an amazingly nice guy before he moved to florida.

Its phenominal. vegged it for 2 months in 18 gallon tubs. now in week 6 of flower and I have never seen anything like it and I have tested about 15 strains out (white Widow, Permafrost, AK47, silver haze, Purple trainwreck, green crack, power kush, master kush, Granny panties, Alaskan thunderfuck, MK Ultra, just to name a few). but this has some amazing qualities that is like a mix of widow perma and silver haze. LOL bud everywhere and the resin production is intense. the buds are white as snow and literally breaking branches, had to tie the plant up everywhere, sorry no pics right now but maybe soon. so if anyone wanted to invest its definitely worth the money.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 28, 2012)

i forget about ERSB every time i order seeds, i dont know why. I think it stands out from the other strains in Sensi's roster, since it is bred with many different strains and stabilized over a long time. Reports and the description talk about pineapple smell, and that reminds me of C99, i wish there was a hybrid if C99 x ERSB, i got the C99 seeds from mosca on 420... so maybe i will grow them side by side into next year.


Sensi has been hit and miss with me, ive smoke their older gear from 5-6 years ago and the more recent stuff is watered down or something, some haven't transitioned well or others breeders have better cuts of the strains they offer (mr.nice seeds, homegrown fantaseeds, Sannie's seeds).


----------



## gladstoned (May 28, 2012)

kilo810 said:


> So I saw that not many people have had any success with this thread. but I am currently growing this strain. Got a free clone from an amazingly nice guy before he moved to florida.
> 
> Its phenominal. vegged it for 2 months in 18 gallon tubs. now in week 6 of flower and I have never seen anything like it and I have tested about 15 strains out (white Widow, Permafrost, AK47, silver haze, Purple trainwreck, green crack, power kush, master kush, Granny panties, Alaskan thunderfuck, MK Ultra, just to name a few). but this has some amazing qualities that is like a mix of widow perma and silver haze. LOL bud everywhere and the resin production is intense. the buds are white as snow and literally breaking branches, had to tie the plant up everywhere, sorry no pics right now but maybe soon. so if anyone wanted to invest its definitely worth the money.


I believe I have had the privilege of smoking some ERSB from that nice guy you are talking about. Wonderful smoke. I have been looking for a good Alaskan thunderfuck for a patient that asks me almost every time he sees me. lol. Do you know where I can find one? The further north the better.


----------



## kilo810 (Jun 1, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I believe I have had the privilege of smoking some ERSB from that nice guy you are talking about. Wonderful smoke. I have been looking for a good Alaskan thunderfuck for a patient that asks me almost every time he sees me. lol. Do you know where I can find one? The further north the better.


No unfortunately I let it go but it is available around this area. Ill look around and see what I can come up with. I would like to get it back. great plant just had no room. If I can find it Ill clone her ourt and see if we cant hook up.


----------



## sondowner (Jun 27, 2012)

hey kilo you got any clones of ERSB? i am close to you would be interested in giving it a shot.....let me know....


----------



## sb420 (Aug 27, 2012)

These are all Pics from my Uncles's grow on October 2, 2010...

That is ONE...I REPEAT ONE Ed Rosenthal Superbud Plant!!! 

Unfortunately shortly after these pics were taken someone decided to help themselves to her (the plant that is)!!!


----------



## gagekko (Aug 27, 2012)

tckfui said:


> damn right he does, hes famouse


Who's this Ed guy?


----------



## panrod (Aug 27, 2012)

all I know is I bought some Stoney Girl seeds sponsored by ole Ed there and it was the worst crap I ever grew, not to mention the finish times and yields were a bunch of bullshit. Sorry but I would not try anything that guy recommends. Nothing but huge disappointment. I have been growing for a long time and this was truly terrible. Ed you suck


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL...... not surprised at all. Ed's a grower, not a breeder. Probably knows less about breeding than some of us.


----------



## hazey grapes (Aug 28, 2012)

> Alaskan thunderfuck


 whoever sold you the rthunderfuck is a lying sack of shit. NO ONE on the entire planet has REAL thunderfuck though there was a breeder stealing it's name for matanuska thunderfuck a few years ago. the real breeder never seeded his buds, never shared a clone and even hoarded his recipe. he may or may not still be in jail. any "big bud" out there isn't the real deal either. the author of cannabible has smoked real BB and says it's much better than the posers.

i would think that if anyone can at least get hold of some bitchin' parents to start with, it would be ed. he's been in the biz since the 80s and has networked with maybe hundreds of growers. he has plenty of book knowledge too so at the very least, he has all of the potential to breed something real even if he does it in a well ventilated tutu. LOL funny ass shit there curly!

+REP to the malawi breeder! not too many people are even testing it, much less breeding with it. i'm rolling the dice on it as my male as it will be the first IBL i finish. i got pissed off at my sativa seeds (nirvana) full moon highland thai for taking forever and TWO transplants before it's even flower and then it did the cross dressing chicks with dicks thing itself so i cut it down. 

i had to cut EVERYTHING in my last grow down after i forgot to turn my fan on for a few hours one night ad all of my gals, especially the malawi, got little polkadot burns that had to be reflector hot spots. it went into budding faster than schwaggy mutant super lemon haze, but wasn't trippy yet when i cut it down, but it had hints that it was no worse than generic haze any might have improved it's THC profile later on. as hazes have been so overdone and are usually watered down, it'd be nice to start with some fresher un-diluted IBL genes to work with. if it lives up to it's thai comparisons, it should kick incredible amounts of ass with lemony jack's cleaner 2, sannie's jack f7 & lemon skunk as well as make a sour fruity trippy something with awesome sweet haze and kick much potency ass with haze x skunk. sour cherry buddha's sister deserves something less indica than the G13 haze cross that's up to something like $180 now. i still have 2 beans of BS x G13 haze i'm saving for a flavor grow.

View attachment 2312016
next time... they're fucking! that DNA sweet haze kicks much generic haze ass by being fruitier, stickier and trippier, all in just 9 weeks! i'm sure the 12 weeks+ stuff can be better, but it outshone a bunch of thais, jacks and hazes i've tried. the only potential rival that might be = or better i've tried so far was super cali haze which is a 12 week+ lowrider that turned out a pretty nice cross with C99.

i'd really like to hear some smoke reporting on those sexy ed specials. i'd expect him to use some elite genetics if he puts his name to them. it was one of the strains i was interested in when i made a $100+ wishlist thread a while back. always looking for something better than the best i know



> *LOL...... not surprised at all. Ed's a grower, not a breeder. Probably knows less about breeding than some of us. *


he has written a book that covered breeding all the way back in the 80s, but cervates' book had more info than ed's and another one combined with the 2 other writers maybe having a dozen tips & tricks cervantes missed if that. i actually liked cervantes' plain english breeding primer better than the college level stuff he got into later or the entire MJ botany book. man, that one gets deep into diploids and triploids and all that einstein shee


----------



## Clankie (Aug 28, 2012)

I grew a legit clone of an ersb pheno a couple years back. This one had a longish flowering time, kind actually looked dissappointing until around halfway through week 6, when trich production took off and reached more than acceptable levels by the end of flowering week 11, when I had to cut her down. I ran her along with a legit cut of Blue Dream, and they had similar resin production, although the BD began to pack it on much earlier in flowering. Yield was pleasant, but not extreme, probably around 120g in a 5gal DWC. For a yield comparison, my best yielders so far have been ISS at 9oz off one plant and DJ Short's original Blue at 8.5oz off one plant. This was also my january harvest, and indoors with the cool air intake mine developed very nice purple highlights all over the buds. High was very good, similar to the real SSH. Unfortunately, I had some PM appear in my cloner and lost both this and the BD.


----------



## slotcheat10 (Jan 28, 2013)

bump bump ! poo-poo!! to much for 2 little! serious is just an over priced bunch of bull! there products arnt any better than most out there, just like to take advantage of people!! no thanks!!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2019)

*Nirvana's Newest Strain*
*AKA ROSENTHAL seeds, Super Bud*
Sensi Seeds named this one after the famous author and cultivator Ed Rosenthal. Every grower knows his "Marijuana Grower's Handbook". He is one of the true greats of cannabis cultivation, so it makes sense to tie his name to such an outstanding strain. The AKA Rosenthal Super Bud is a perfect blend of representing sativas and indica qualities, resulting in a 50%-50% mix in most phenotypes a blend of tropical genes with the aroma of pineapple punch. This strain is a professional selection of the finest genes found in Africa, South East Asia, Central America and the Caribbean. Influence through subtle variations, with the sativa tendency resulting.

Yes the development and structure is large enough to bend into sweet aroma of pineapple actually an incredibly sweet aroma of this indica and sativa strain. 


Our Breeders were able to recreate the Ed Rosenthal Super bud without losing any characteristics.The sativa or indica influence through subtle created the strong and incredibly sweet of the indica phenotype 

When you plan to grow this strain outdoors, be sure you live in a region with sunny and Mediterranean weather. Indoors, AKA Rosenthal Super Bud reaches an average height. Expect a 150% height increase when switching to the 12/12 cycle. Although the variation in phenotypes with this strain is relatively small, there are some that lean to one or the other side of the spectrum. More sativa-like phenotypes tend to produce huge oval calyxes that result in a pyramid of buds. Be sure to support the branches with these! The indica-like phenotypes form rich, snow-white pillars full of buds. A main cola as thick as an arm is nothing special with this phenotype. But all of them have the dense, indica-like flower structure and the sativa tendencies that make the buds swell in every direction. The plant can be harvested after 55-65 days.

While the high is super balanced, the aroma is strong and unbelievably sweet. It smells like pineapple and packs a real punch. AKA Rosenthal Super Bud will make you feel happy and euphoric, to say the least.

 

 

https://www.nirvanashop.com/marijuana-seeds/993-rosenthal.html


----------



## RKSHunter (Dec 30, 2019)

My Nirvana aka Rosenthal at 54 days!


----------



## Odin88 (May 5, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> I remember Reeferman talking about seeing Ed one afternoon walking down the street dressed as a woman- no shit, he's a cross-dresser. Not gay, just likes to dress up in woman's clothes. Everytime I think of Ed Reef's story pop's up.......


Most crossdressers are straight. And most trans girls are lesbians meaning most women trapped in men's bodies like women. They want to be gay women. No judgment here. Do your thing, girl.


----------



## conor c (May 6, 2020)

Seedstockers got a select pineapple pheno of this for sale cheap if you dont wanna shell out for expensive beans its more a indica dominated select pheno tho


----------

